# Myna traps - does anybody use them?



## herptrader (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a problem with Indian Myna birds. We have literally hundreds of them visiting our yard. They are very messy and particularly invasive. At one stage we had a pair literally fill out parrot nesting box with garbage. I even found condom wrappers in there!

If I find their nests our Blue Tongues enjoy eating the eggs but that is about the most positive thing I can say about them.

A colleague has ordered one of these traps and am curious to know if anybody else has used one:http://www.mynamagnet.com.au/


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 14, 2009)

my dad is going to build one of them traps, we have em round here too. they eat all the fruit off our tree's and eat our dogs food. my mum was saying that after they get gased i should feed em to my snake for cheap food, but i dont realy wanna risk all the diseases they might have. i hope you reduce their population in your area a fair bit. good luck with it all  .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive never used this commercial trap Daavid but ive heard they do work well.
Ive trapped Indian myna using more traditional bird traps and the trusty 22 cal air rifle accounts for a few as well.


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 14, 2009)

My dogs love them lol they come to steal the food and end up being the food hehehehe


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 14, 2009)

dads tried a million different minor traps like that,...left them open with food in to get them comfy with it etc,...

he caught every single bird in the yard, EXCEPT teh indian mynahs,....seems theyre a bit clever,..!!


----------



## mungus (Jan 14, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Ive never used this commercial trap Daavid but ive heard they do work well.
> Ive trapped Indian myna using more traditional bird traps and the trusty 22 cal air rifle accounts for a few as well.


 
The air riffle is the only thing that works well for me.
We had a few pairs of magpies move in our street and now nests in a tall pine tree a few doors down.
No myna birds in site for ages........


----------



## elapid68 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to agree with Barry on this one, the .22 air rifle works a treat


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great idea. Im gonna order one now. We used to have 2 Eastern Rosellas breeding in our garden every year. Then the Mynahs came and chased them away, filling the boxes up with sticks and rubbish. No matter how many times we emptied the rubbish and took the eggs away they just keep coming back! fingers crossed this will work.

Also, if you froze the birds for a few weeks would they then be safe to feed? seems a shame to have to waste them.


----------

